# HI5 groups



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Dez 2006 às 14:02)

Para todos que tenham conta no Hi5, existe agora um grupo dedicado a todos nós.É uma forma de nos conhecermos melhor. É o grupo "Meteopt".
Para já somos só 10.....mas poderemos ser muitos mais.


----------

